# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  پروژه mono

## Ali_Prodes

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان گرامی

با توجه به داشتن تجربه ی شما دوستان در زمینه mono و  پروژه های مرتبط (#C)،    پیشاپیش از وقتی که برای  راهنمایی و پاسخ به سوال بنده صرف می کنید    سپاسگذارم

سوال اینجانب:

بنده  می خواهم با استفاده از  Visual Studio 2012 و mono برنامه های متنوعی برای iOS بنویسم،  حال برای برنامه نویسی کاربری mono در Visual Studio 2012    به چه  ابزار و Component هایی نیازمندم (این Component ها رایگان هستند  یا   پولی؟ و  از چه راهی باید آنها را تهیه کنم چون نهایتا می خوام بر روی  دستگاه های موبایل نصب کنم(با سیستم عامل های ذکر شده در بالا)).

با سپاس فراوان، علی ایازی.

----------


## abbasalim

سلام
اینجا مربوط به سیمبیان هست لطفا داخل تاپیک آیفون سوالتون رو بپرسین تا دوستای که میدونن بهتون جواب بدن

----------

